# ABT's - Atomic Bear Turds?



## dukeburger (Mar 18, 2015)

So, I'll be doing another batch of Bearcarver's unstuffed beef sticks on Saturday and my girlfriend just mentioned how much she enjoyed the ABT's I introduced her to last month...












SO, yeah, ABT's are on the menu on Sunday and I will be replacing the cocktail weiner with Bear's beef sticks.

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## themule69 (Mar 18, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> So, I'll be doing another batch of Bearcarver's unstuffed beef sticks on Saturday and my girlfriend just mentioned how much she enjoyed the ABT's I introduced her to last month...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone who is anyone has 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





! Why are you so late to the party 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. If My friend BearCarver has done it. IT IS GOOD!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 18, 2015)

Better late than never, right?


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 20, 2015)

DB, Keep us posted !


----------

